# Butchers Block.



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

My wife wants a butchers block for our kitchen island, does anyone on here know of who could make us one for a pretty good price? if so please get back with me. Im in the league city area, having a hard time trying to find someone.
Text me at 713-252-8691. Dimensions 49 1/2 long 25 1/2 wide 3 inches thick.:work:


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Try these guys. That's who we are going with on our island. Kitchen remodel starts in two weeks.

http://www.hardwood-lumber.com/butcher-block-countertop.html


----------



## timbo651 (Feb 16, 2009)

Brooklyn butcher block company makes some really cool boards. I just got a walnut one, very nice.


----------



## jw2081 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have built two islands with maple butcher tops and both were from the John Boos company. I believe the last one I purchased from Ace Mart in San Antonio.


----------

